# Spots on belly



## aaeyers (Apr 21, 2013)

My 6 year old cockapoo has these dark spots on her belly and around her nipples. They aren't inflamed but are sort of flakey. The vet didn't say anything when we had her checked out after we got her, but she had more hair then and they weren't as visible.

Are these spots normal for cockapoos?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My mini schnauzer has the same marks, so yes they are normal.


----------

